# DeWalt DWS780 vs DWS782



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Just saw the DeWalt DWS782 in Lowes for $400. 
That's $200 less than the DWS780.

DeWalt doesn't have it on their website....but Amazon does. Is this a stripped down cheaper version?

Not impressed if that's the way things are headed. We already have B&D and Ryobi


----------



## Santi78342 (Oct 27, 2013)

No LED and comes with a 32T blade instead of a 60T blade.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

This is the one they sell at holiday sales typically. I have seen it out at Memorial day and I suspect it was out at the 4th sale. It will say promotional or something to that effect on the side of the box. 

I almost bought one in May.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I went to Home Despot to buy the 745 for $300 but they didn't have it in the store. They had the 7480 instead for $380. It followed me home because you can use dado blades (supposedly you can't with the 745) and you can rip up to 24", which is a real plus since you can rip 4x8s. It sounds great and looks to be well made and thought out, fairly light too, at bit heavier than the 745. I haven't test ridden it yet though but I put one of my cabinet saw carbide blades in it and will find out how she runs soon enough.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

After 4 years and 2 trips to Afghanistan i finally got some tools replaced.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

So you bought the dws782, a table saw and blue hawk saw horses?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Needles said:


> So you bought the dws782, a table saw and blue hawk saw horses?


Not quite.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Not quite.


Just a week or so ago, I picked up the 780, a stand and a table saw. Then I'm getting light bulbs in HD and there's this stack of 782s. My first thought was newer model. 

I really wish I could get some ladder horses from Canada. The Sturdy horses by Mustang out of Calgary. The Canadian Home Depot up in Burnaby, BC. My last pair were damaged by a former builder who cut through the top. 



After some digging:
- 780 made in Mexico 
- 782 made in Asia

-780 has a cool LED light that creates a blade shadow line. Not really necessary but nice in low light conditions. 
-782 nada


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

The LED light is cheap. It's 33.99 shipped from Amazon. I am going to get one for my 10" slider. The real deal on the 12" was the 780 with a free stand. I almost bought that deal too before settling on the 10". I like the stand but would rather have a rolling standing.


----------



## Santi78342 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the LED attachment does not fit on the 782.

Edit for typo


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I was going to cobble together a stand or sawhorses low enough but just discovered that the saw fits perfectly into the lid of my plastic bin I carry the chop saw, circular saw and doodads in. This is a bottom heavy set and very stable. Problem solved.


----------

